# Usb para pequeños proyectos



## asdrojas (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola

Tengo un portatil que solo tiene puertos usb y normalmente se usa el puerto paralelo o serial para dispositivos de fabricación casera. Cuando trato de comprarme un adaptador que simule un puerto paralelo o serial los vendedores me quedan mirando raro como si les pidiera un conversor inglés-italiano. Y yo lo que quiero es usar un quemador de pics en mi pc, así que quisiera que alguien me pasara un circuito para simular un puerto paralelo desde el usb o material de como usar el puerto para construirme un quemador de pics usb. 

gracias.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 15, 2007)

En mercado libre de Colombia conseguí estos periféricos que
dan un puerto serial y un puerto paralelo de impresora respectivamente,
desde un  puerto USB. A ellos les conectas tus dispositivos normalmente.

http://www.mercadolibre.com.co/jm/item?site=MCO&id=4186237
http://www.mercadolibre.com.co/jm/item?site=MCO&id=4249887

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ve con cuidado con los conversores USB a serie, puede que no te funcionen bien por un problema de tensiones, la norma indica que deben trabajar 5V a 12V si no me equivoco pero el para programar pics es necesario esos 12V si no no se puede, aunque siempre pueden ponerle una fuente externa, pero tienes que tenerlo presente.

No es un producto raro en España, suelen tenerlos en grandes almacenes


----------

